# Logitech Z-2300 : Mega Review



## RishiGuru

This review of Logitech Z-2300 is completely my personal effort and do not in any way represent and commercial advertisement. As a proof I am posting few links to some other forums where I am actively participating on the same topic

1) Head-Fi.org

2) Tom'sHardware

3)My blog : Logitech Z-2300 : The Last of the Titans
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PART-I*





*INTRODUCTION*

*Logitech Z-2300 *
When Logitech introduced the Z-2300 way back in 2004, it was a THX certified premium quality top of the range product. The Logitech engineers in the lab where given a clear goal i.e. to create the best 2.1 multimedia speaker system for the computers. They were not concerned about the price, they were more concerned about the performance & quality which lead in using premium quality components, be it electronic components, speakers used, wooden casings of the subwoofers, plastic casings of the satellites and even the wires used to connect the components. Price was never an issue, performance was. This single mindedness of the engineers produced a unique product, and Z-2300 was born.

If you consider that way back in the year 2000 when Logitech was known as a cheap speaker manufacturer and could not even meet the standards of Altec Lancing let alone Klipsch computer audio products, they made a huge effort back then in order to make a big step forward and used better quality components for their THX certified audio system lineup than they have ever done before thus increasing cost. My "Price was never an issue, performance was" statement is in context of my above view. Today when we compare the Z-2300 from an el chepo manufacturer Logitech with the HiFi maker company like Klipsch producing Promedia 2.1 as a computer multimedia speaker system, you find both of them being in the same segment going head to head in terms of audio performance and in many occasions Z-2300 coming out as a clear winner. Atleast we have to give credit to Logitech that that could produce a multimedia speaker system that can meet the standards of a Klipsch product. I give full marks to Logitech only for this effort.





*Logitech Z-623 *




Logitech introduced Z-623 in 2010 six years after Z-2300 reign. Actually I cannot recall of a 2.1 PC speaker that remained at the top of the performance charts for straight six years. They had to make the successor not because Z-2300 was getting old and becoming incompetent, believe me it is still is the king, but because the rival manufactures like Altec Lansing, Edifier, Creative, Sony etc are producing cheaper sets of same wattage and same configuration and labeling them as their premium product. Also 2.1 speakers sets are no more the cash cows of audio manufactures, rather these companies makes a lot of profit from selling the 5.1 & 7.1 speakers sets. 

*Z-2300 Specifications *

Audio Quality Certification: *THX certified*
*Total RMS Power: 200W [FTC Rated Power]*
*System THD: Better than 0.05% before clipping *
Total Peak Power(RMS): 400W < 10% THD
Power distribution: 120 W (Subwoofer) + 2 X 40 W (Satellites)
Subwoofer: 120 W @ 8 ohms @ 10% THD @ 100Hz
Subwoofer Size (inch): 8
Subwoofer Type: Long throw
Satellites: 80 W (2 X 40 W) @ 8 ohms @ 10% THD @ 1kHz
Satellite Size (inch): 2.5
Satellite Type: Polished aluminum phase plug driver
Frequency response: 35 Hz - 20 kHz
*Signal to noise ratio(SNR): @ 1kHz > 100dB*
*Sound Pressure Level (SPL): 117db*
Subwoofer dimensions(HWD): 11" X 11" X 15"
Satellite dimensions(HWD): 6.75" X 3.5" X 6"
Total weight : 15 Kg

*UNPACKING* 

*The satellites & Control Pod neatly packaged in the box*








*SUBWOOFER*





The subwoofer is huge, in every sense of the word. The behemoth measures 11” (H) X 11” (W) X 15” (D), and its output could rattle the paint off your walls. 

To give a comparison of how big the subwoofer is, look at the picture below where the Z-2300 sub is kept aside Altec Lansing VS2421.



 

*Subwoofer made of thick MDF*




The wall of the sub is made of 16 mm thick medium density fiberboard (MDF) which is quite impressive. It has been further strengthened with internal clamps in the joints. This adds tremendous strength to the box in order to withstand the slamming, heavy duty sound waves produced by the bass driver. The subwoofer weighs 12 kilograms and is a back breaker for sure.

Actually, this subwoofer was designed for Z-560 way back in the year 2000. Z-560 was the first THX certified multimedia speaker system from Logitech and was a big gamble at that time. Nobody was quite sure how the market will react in accepting a high end computer speaker from this unknown brand. But it seems that the gamble finally paid off and ever since this *Holy Grail* subwoofer have been used in their THX certified speaker systems line up for the past decade  as below:
Z-560 [first THX certified 4.1 system, launched in the year 2000]
Z-680 [first THX certified 5.1 system, launched in the year 2002]
Z-2200 [first THX certified 2.1 system, launched in the year 2003]
Z-2300 [second THX certified 2.1 system, with minor updations on Z-2200 launched in the year 2004]

*Z-2300 Bass Driver*




Z-2300 subwoofer has a front facing massive *8 inch long throw* bass driver. *It has a Rated Power Input of 80W and maximum power input capability of 160W.* 

This history of 8 inch bass drivers began when Logitech choose Tang Band as the OEM manufacturer for their first THX certified multimedia speaker system  Z-560 way back in the year 2000. It used direct off the shelf 8 inch Tang Band W8-670C with rated power input of 80W, maximum power input capability of 150W having a max excursion capability of 7mm. I guess at the time of release, Logitech was entering a new domain in computer audio, changing their image from relatively ordinary PC speaker manufacturer to a high end computer speaker manufacturer, and was themselves not quite sure about how many units of Z-560’s they will be able to sell. 

There is a department in Logitech that exclusively deals with audio products and are better known as *Logitech Sound Central*. The link to the website is provided here: Logitech Sound Central

They state: “*We don’t simply buy parts off the shelf. We laser tune different types of drivers. We modify the shapes, experiment with materials, and use digital components to improve sound quality. Our goal is to deliver fidelity as close to the original sound as possible.*”

*Logitech Sound Central testing the bass driver of Z-5500*




When Z-560 successor, Z-680 was launched in the year 2002, they shifted to an *unknown speaker manufacturer* which *builds speakers in accordance to Logitech specifications.*

I personally own a Z-560 & Z-2300. After minutely inspecting both the drivers of Z-560 & Z-2300, I found out 

1) Both have same magnet size & weight thus having identical rated power handling capabilities.

2) Z-2300 bass driver have more excursion capability that that Z-560 ones, maybe 10mm [estimated] where Z-560 ones have only 7mm. This is evident since Z-2300 ones have slightly longer & elongated stamped steel basket section between the spider & the magnet compared to Z-560 ones, providing the space for more excursions capability.

3) The cooling efficiency of the Z-2300 bass driver with its bigger vented pole piece is significantly higher than Z-560 ones.

* The  bass driver of Z-2300 with even higher excursion capability than Z-560 ones will definitely offer better sensitivity & accuracy not to mention the ability to handle more power over its rated input power with better cooling efficiency.Later I found out that Z-2300, Z-2200 & Z-680 all used this new driver.*

Look below at the increase of the hole diameter of the vented pole piece:

*Tang Band Z-560 subwoofer with smaller vented pole piece *




*Z-680 aka Z-2200 aka Z-2300 subwoofer with bigger vented pole piece*




*Z-2300 Bass Driver * 




























Comparing Z-2300's aka Z-680 monstrous 8 inch bass driver on the left with the Onkyo's 8 inch bass driver on the right.





*Note:  Normally people confuse this bass driver as used in Z-680, Z-2200 & Z-2300 with the Tang Band W8-670Q model. Though both units look near identical, Z-2300’s bass driver is different from the W8-670Q in the rear section. It became absolutely certain when my friend’s Z-2300 bass driver went dead and I have to personally contact TangBand via email to ask the model of the driver used in Z-2300 & its price. I also send them the above pictures of the driver to help them identify. To my surprise, they replied after inspecting the pictures sent to them, that this bass driver do not belong to them or in any way or represent any one of their models. But they did agree that they supplied W8-670C drivers for Z-560. So, you see Z-680, Z-2200 & Z-2300 are not TangBands. Prior, I was also the victim of this case.*

The subwoofer enclosure also houses a patented “U” shaped exponentially increasing bass reflex port to produce distortion free deep and rich bass experience. The enclosure is very deep, which is obviously good from an acoustical standpoint.

*Z-2300 Satellite*s

Z-2300 uses *2.5 inch polished aluminum phase plug drivers* in their satellites and are beautifully crafted to look like a piece of art. *The 12W satellite drivers that Z-2300 uses are again from an unknown speaker company and does not in any way relate to 3 inch Tang Band (W3-594SB) units.* I estimate a rated power of 10W & a max of 20W. But since these drivers get audio frequencies ranging from 150Hz to 20kHz, the power handling capability increases by at least two times. So these speakers can handle anything between 20W to 40W.


----------



## RishiGuru

*PART-II*

*Satellite Drivers*













With the polished aluminum phase plug drivers helping to reduce the path length differences about the cone surface, you get a smoothing and reinforcing the frequency response, particularly in terms of the highest frequencies the driver is capable of. There is some thermal dissipation one gives up by doing this, but the phase plug itself can serve as a heat sink for the voice coil and magnet pole.

*CONTROL POD*





The control pod of the Z-2300 is quite simple and minimalistic, which I prefer. No fancy lights just a big volume knob, a bass control, a 3.5 mm headphone jack, power LED and a power button. You can keep the control pod on your desk where ever you like and the controls are very convenient.

Here are a picture of Z-2300 control pod innards





*AMPLIFIER DETAILS *

Audio design has always been a subject that stirs the passions of most electronics engineers and a subject where the pursuit of perfection has many times comes before considerations of cost. That aside sometimes the simplest circuits can offer the best solutions in terms of cost and performance. Z-2300 houses the amplifier in their subwoofer assembly.

*Power Supply*

The power supply of an audio amplifier is of vital importance, since it provides all the juice required by power amplifiers to drive the big speakers. An underperforming power supply will seriously limit the performance of an amplifier.  

The power supply consist of:

i) A center tapped toroidal transformer manufactured by Ten Pao International. *This transformer is rated at 150.9VA with +/- 20.1VAC secondary, 3.75A.* 

ii)  A metal cased bridged rectifier to provide full-wave rectification from +/- 20.1 VAC to DC.

iii) A pair of *CapXon 10,000 uF, 35V* capacitors one for + 20.1 VDC and the another for – 20.1 VDC acting as ripple filters in order to smooth the DC output.

*Toroidal Transformer Details*

Manufacturer: Ten Pao International Ltd.
Part No: Z-2200 EU
Model No: TOG433028F0
*VA Rating: 150.9 VA [Confirmed by Ten Pao]*
Primary Input: AC 230V/50Hz
Secondary Output Voltage: AC 20.1V x 2 
Secondary Output Current: 3.75 A
Diameter: 95 mm
Height: 45 mm









A toroidal transformer uses a doughnut shaped core & is much slimmer than a conventional (EI) transformer. It has numerous advantages over EI type such as low weight, low hum, low noise and also being smaller in size than an equivalent EI type. On the downside they are much more expensive than a conventional EI transformer. But it is worth the pay since you get better performance. A toroidal transformer has so many other performance advantages over EI type that it is hard to describe here other than to provide the performance ratio. *Toroidal : Conventional(EI) :: 158 : 5* . It you want to know more in details go to the link below: 
Bryston Transformers

*The Bridge Rectifier*




*The Ripple Filter Capacitors*





The transformer used here is rated to have an output of two times 20.1VAC *when it has its rated load*. So its resistance has already dropped the open circuit voltage and its peak will be 1.414 times higher which happens to be 28.4VAC. A single rectifier here drops it by 1VDC to 27.4VDC and smoothing the ripple by the power capacitors drops it by another 1.4VDC to 26VDC.

*So, DC voltage supplied by the power supply is +/- 26 VDC, the current being 3.75 A. *

*Amplifier Chips*

Z-2300 uses* four Class-AB power amplifiers* from *STMicrolectronics*.  STMicrolectronic is a very renowned name in audio amplifier market.

The amplifiers used are:

i) A *Japan Radio Corporation’s JRC-4565 operational amplifier*. JRC-4565 is a dual op-amp which means it has two op-amps inside it to handle stereo channels.

ii) *Two voltage regulators* a *78M18* and a *79M18* supplying +/- 18 VDC respectively to feed JRC-4565 op-amp from the +/- 26.4 VDC power rail.

iii) One *STMicroelectronics, Class-AB, 60W, TDA7296* power amplifier  for each of the two satellites while the other two *STMicroelectronics, Class-AB, 80W, TDA7295*  are bridged together powering the subwoofer.

* JRC-4565 operational amplifier *





*78M18 and 79M18 voltage regulators*





*Logitech Z-2300 Amplifier Innards*

























*Reasons for using Class-AB Power Amplifiers*

A quick look at many new low power speaker amplifiers on the market highlights the move to Class-D audio performance, but when it comes to low distortion and low noise and best sound quality, Class-AB still has the edge.

Class-AB architecture offers a signal to noise plus distortion ratio of up to 10 times better than its equivalent Class-D neighbour as well as providing a much simpler architecture which can be tweaked as required, without the need for reactive filter components on the output and the electromagnetic radiation resulting from an output stage switching at a few hundred kHz. Class-D amplification has inherent distortion in it and therefore is predominantly used in lower bandwidth amplification like in subwoofers. In other words it is quite impossible for a Class-D to achieve the level of linearity in frequency response produced by a Class-AB amplifier. 

Ultimately it comes down to what you want, for efficiency and cost effectiveness Class-D are best, but if you are ready to sacrifice some efficiency & increase cost for the sake of sound quality then Class-AB are the best. In other words Class-A amps sound the best, cost the most, and are the least practical. They waste power and return very clean signals. Class-AB amps dominate the market and rival the best Class-A amps in sound quality. They use less power than Class-A, and can be cheaper, smaller, cooler, and lighter. Class-D amps are even smaller than Class-AB amps and more efficient, because they use high-speed switching rather than linear control.

The most important reason behind which multimedia speaker manufactures are switching from Class-AB to Class-D is to increase profit margin. Class-D is very cheap to produce and does not need require a big extruded aluminum heat sink or expensive toroidal transformers. They are basically switching power supplies but utilize pulse width modulation so as to be able to reproduce and amplify an alternating current. There are ok for subwoofers, but I honestly think that it is ridiculous to use a Class-D amplifier in a high end studio monitor.

In short, Class-D amps are more efficient but are only good for low frequencies applications like subwoofer amplification. Class-AB amps can be used full range amplification i.e from 20Hz – 20kHz. Class-D amps cannot be used on highs frequency response because they only produce square waves because of the technology involved, so they will make your highs sound lifeless and tinny. Class-AB amplifiers produce full variable signals and can capture subtle nuances better, sound warmer and generally have more depth in their sound.

*Principles of Amplifier Operation in Z-2300:*

1) A stereo audio signal comes in through the green 3.5mm audio connector with the control pod.

2) In the control pod, the signal passes through the *main volume* logarithmic potentiometer for attenuation.

3) This attenuated audio signal is then send down from the control pod to the subwoofer enclosure through a D-Sub connecter where the amplifier module exists. A *JRC-4565* operational amplifier first receives this audio signal. The JRC-4565 having stereo handling capability distributes the audio signal into two places:
a) To the left and right satellite *TDA7296* power amplifiers and then subsequently to the 2 satellite speakers.
b) Back up to the remote through the D-Sub connector.

4) Inside the remote, the stereo audio signal is split again:
a) To the headphone jack
b) To the subwoofer bass volume potentiometer (where it is combined to mono at this point)

5) Audio signal output from the subwoofer bass potentiometer finally gets fed back into the subwoofer enclosure through the D-Sub connector to the *bridged TDA7295* subwoofer power amplifiers and then to the bass driver.

*The four power amplifier chips operate at 8 ohms load in Z-2300 amplifier module.*


----------



## RishiGuru

*PART-III*

*Technical analysis of Class-AB, STMicroelectronics of TDA7295 & TDA7296 DMOS Audio Amplifiers *

The TDA7295 & TDA7296 are both monolithic integrated circuit in Multiwatt15 package, intended for use as audio class AB amplifier in Hi-Fi field applications (Home Stereo, self powered loudspeakers, Topclass TV). Thanks to the wide voltage range and to the high out current capability it is able to supply the highest power into both 4 & 8 ohm loads even in presence of poor supply regulation, with high Supply Voltage Rejection. The built in muting function with turn on delay simplifies the remote operation avoiding switching on off noises. TDA7295 have a maximum output capacity of 80W while TDA7296 has 60W.

Remembering that the power supply of Z-2300 is +/- 26 VDC, the current being 3.75 A. 

*TDA7296*

*Output Power vs. Supply Voltage @ 8 ohms*





Looking at the Output Power vs. Supply Voltage graph of TDA7296 above, we see it can produce 38W of power at 26 VDC at a respectable 0.5% THD.

*So, at +/- 26 VDC --> 38W @ 0.5% THD @ 8 ohms *

*Distortion vs. Output Power @ 8 ohms*





Distortion vs. Output Power graph of TDA7296 shows that at 38W @ 0.5% THD @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC it starts to clip & distort. So in order to produce distortion free sounds this id the effective maximum of the chip.

*Effective maximum of TDA7296: 38W @ 0.5% THD @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC*

*Power Dissipation vs. Output Power @ 8 ohms*





The Power Dissipation vs. Output Power graph of TDA7296 shows it as a very efficient Class-AB amplifier.  At 38W @ 0.5% THD @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC, the power dissipation is just 12W. This means if 50W is fed by the power supply to this TDA7296, it will deliver an output of 38W to the speaker whereas only 12W will be lost as heat.

*So, this TDA7296 have an efficiency of 76% when it is producing 38W @ 0.5% THD @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC.* The power dissipation increases when the output power is reduced to half.

*TDA7295 *

Two TDA7295 are bridged together into an 8 ohm load to power the subwoofer. Each of these TDA7295 sees effectively a 4 ohm load when bridged into an 8 ohm load. If you bridge an amplifier, the available power is the power of a single channel into half the load impedance multiplied by two.

*Output Power vs. Supply Voltage of a single [email protected] 4 ohms *





Looking at the Output Power vs. Supply Voltage graph of a single TDA7295 above, we see it can produce 65W of power at 26 VDC at a respectable 0.5% THD. 

*So, at +/- 26 VDC --> 65W @ 0.5% THD @ 4 ohms *

Now if we bridge a pair of TDA7295, the available power is the power of a single channel into half the load impedance multiplied by two. Since TDA7295 produces 65W into 4 ohms, bridged it will produce 65 X 2 = 130W into 8 ohms.

*So, at +/- 26 VDC a pair of bridged TDA7295 will produce --> 130W @ 8 ohms *

*Distortion vs. Output Power of a pair of bridged [email protected] 8 ohms *





Distortion vs. Output Power graph of TDA7295 shows a pair of bridged TDA7295 after 100W starts to clip & distort. So in order to produce distortion free sounds this 100W is the effective maximum of the bridged TDA7295.

*Power Dissipation vs. Output Power of a single [email protected] 4 ohms *





The Power Dissipation vs. Output Power graph of TDA7295 shows it as an efficient Class-AB amplifier.  At 65W @ 4 ohms @ 26 VDC, the power dissipation is 30W. This means if 95W is fed by the power supply to this TDA7295, it will deliver an output of 65W @ 4 ohms to the speaker whereas 30W will be lost as heat. In a bridged format it will deliver an output of 130W @ 8 ohms to the speaker whereas 60W will be lost as heat.

*So, a pair of bridged TDA7295 have an efficiency of 68% when it is producing 130W @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC.* The power dissipation increases when the output power is reduced to half.

Looking at the above figures its seems that Logitech’s claim of 200W is true, since each satellites will have 38W while the subwoofer will get 130W which sums up to: 38 + 38 + 130 = 206 W @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC

But, unfortunately that is not the case.

* Z-2300 amplifier’s continuous power output capability *

In order to produce 200W of *continuous power*, an amplifier will need a transformer that is capable of to deliver *a minimum of 1.27 times* the claimed wattage. Since Watt is volts multiplied by ampere, 200W of output requires 254 watts or 254VA transformer as a minimum requirement.

*So, Z-2300’s supplied 150.9VA will produce a maximum of: 150.9/1.27 = 119W =~ 120W of continuous power @ 8 ohms @ 26 VDC*

Since the ratio of power distribution between the subwoofer and the satellites are in the order of 1.71:1, the subwoofer will get 76W of *continuous power* while each satellite gets 22W of *continuous power*.

This becomes even more evident from the fact that the bass driver has a rated input power 80W, while the satellite speakers can handle anything between 20 to 40 watts. 

The *Total RMS Continuous Output Power of the four amplifier chips* = 50(TDA7295) + 50(TDA7295) + 30(TDA7296) + 30(TDA7296) = *160W* whereas the *Total RMS Continuous Output Power of these four amplifier chips is 120W for Z-2300* since the the power supply limits the maximum power output. 

Also these amplifiers will produce a lot of distortion & noise at the peak 160W power output. So, in order to produce distortion free, linear sound the amplifiers generally needs to reduce its output peak power by 25% or more. Using an amplifier with some extra “headroom” will help assure that only clean, undistorted power gets to your speakers. Reducing the maximum power from 160W to 120W *Z-2300 creates a 25% headroom and justifies the stated system THD of better than 0.05% before clipping & signal to noise ratio of > 100dB.*

* Discrepancies about Power Output Figures *

*Remember that most audio amplifiers do not have power supplies capable of driving their rated power continuously. This holds absolutely true for all computer multimedia speakers systems & consumer home audio products. Only HiFi systems costing a lot of money have power supplies that can match the continuous power rating of the amplifiers.*

This is because music is not like a continuous sine wave. It has peaks of intensity, then relatively quiet periods. If music has a 20dB dynamic range then if the peaks are 200W, the average power is probably around 5W. 

A transformer can sometimes go well beyond its rated power output for small amount of time to handle these peaks of intensity. For example the 150.9VA transformer of Z-2300 can go up to 180VA to handle the peaks & produce 140W power for that moment. 

If even further power is required to handle this peaks of intensity, say 200W, then the additional 60W is supplied by the two large 10,000uF, 35V power supply filter capacitors of Z-2300 for this short period of time. The filter capacitors can charge back up during the relatively quiet periods.

So the 150.9 VA transformer of Z-2300 is perfectly capable to deliver 120W of continuous power & can easily handle peaks reaching 200W. 

*That is the reason why Logitech states that Z-2300 have a Total RMS Power of 200W. Look at the absence of the “continuous” word.* Except HiFi systems, you will always find these consumer audio companies talking about “*FTC Rated Power*”,“*Total RMS Power*”, “*Power*”, “*Total Peak Power*”, “*System Power*”, “*Music Power*”, “*Peak Music Power Output (PMPO)*”,…………….. and the list goes on. But you will never find them talking about “*Continuous Power*” which happens to be the actual power of the amplifier.

* Why Z-2300 is still the king of all 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System*

Z-2300 is capable to produce 120 watts of continuous power which is a lot of power for a 2.1 PC speaker. Also, it is way more powerful than any of its competitors. 

Look at the two shots of the Logitech Z-Cinema 2.1 speaker system power supply.





Take at even closer look at the main component of the Z-Cinema's *switching power supply* :





It is clearly stated, *MAX TOTAL OUTPUT POWER 83.3W*

Z-cinema’s switching power supply is capable to deliver a maximum of 83.3 watts which equates to 75 watts of continuous power from the amplifier. Also switching power supply cannot be overloaded the same way as transformers. In comparison, Z-2300 toroidal transformer alone is capable to produce 150.9 watts of power, not to mention it can even go up to 200W with the help of its internal capacitance & power supply filter capacitors to handle transient peaks on demand. *So, on an average Z-2300 have 45W more than Z-Cinema. Same theory goes for the Z-2300 successor Z-623 which I believe is down by 40 watts or so.*

*Another famous example is Sony, notoriously known for their power out figures.* Consider the case of Sony SRS DB-500 with 300W power output claim. A very famous website did a complete tear up of this DB-500 only to find out that the power supply can produce a mere 65 watts. *So how does a 65W switching power supply produce 300W? Well even Sony is unable to answer this question.*

*So, the more you dig, the more you find out these power figures are marketing jargon, rather than true figures on which one can measure the performance of an audio system. *

*THX CERTIFICATION*

THX stands for Tomlinson Holman’s eXperiment. A THX Certified Multimedia Speaker system is designed for those who crave the power and performance of home theater and studio sound at the desktop.THX certification recreates peak, Reference Level quality at your desktop listening position.

What is Reference Level? THX Reference Level, a setting designed to mirror the exact volume level used by movie makers and sound artists in the studio. When you are watching a movie on a THX Certified Multimedia Speaker System, you experience every sound element exactly like it was produced by the filmmaker—with the same fidelity, detail and clarity.

Speakers that can achieve THX Reference Level is no simple task. It requires a tremendous amount of power to drive an audio system effortlessly without clipping or distorting. THX Certified Multimedia Speaker Systems are designed to recreate Reference Level with minimal distortion.

THX worked closely with Logitech during product development, ensuring the two-satellite and subwoofer Z-2300 & Z-623 speaker system was meticulously mapped to THX design standards. Then, THX performed more than 400 bench tests, including frequency response, noise, distortion and power. The result is a THX Certified Multimedia Speaker system that delivers THX Reference Level sound pressure and fidelity – letting you hear every bass note, sound effect and dialogue as it was created in the studio.

*Performance Benefits:*
*400 Bench Tests:* THX acoustic and electrical bench tests ensure accurate and powerful audio performance.
*THX Reference Level*: Designed to mirror the performance characteristics of professional studio speakers, recreating peak, THX Reference Level quality.
*Wide Bandwidth*: Low frequency extension of satellite speakers ensures a smooth and balanced audio experience when sound pans from satellites to subwoofer.
*Desktop Engineered*: The Logitech Z-2300 or Z-623 are perfect for PC gaming, podcast production, audio and video editing, and enjoying music and movie applications on your desktop.

*PERFORMENCE*

*1) QUOTES FROM DIFFERENT WEBSITES*

*i)Tomshardware*

"*Pump Up The Volume With 117 DB SPL*

The response showed good balance and remarkable regularity in the midrange of up to 10 kHz. After that, performance slipped a little, which is to be expected from full-range drivers. Obviously the low end was nice and deep, which is normal for an enclosure of this size equipped with a good woofer and amplification. The 2300 isn't open to much criticism in this department."

*SPL Figure Graphs *

Satellites




"Response was remarkable in the upper part of the spectrum, even if the third-octave weighting linearized it somewhat. The hiccups in the lower end of the spectrum were largely due to the room where the measurements were made and should be ignored."

Subwoofer




"The 2300 handles the entire lower register. Like its predecessor, it can reproduce very low frequencies without weakening.

The Z-2300, based on Logitech's 2200, will serve as a reference point in the world of high-performance 2.1 speakers. While we would have preferred to see the satellites offer two-way drivers, the final result is that the speakers are at the high end of the quality spectrum. The 2300 thus represents one of the rare possible choices in this product sector for those who seek the best in the category."

*ii) Tech-Labs (Russian)*

*Frequency Response*



"Subwoofer little nedotyagivaet to lower the declared value, although both show a great result - 45 Hz. However, his characterization is not perfect, we can state a clear peak and the absence of a "shelf". The satellites, show a fantastic uniformity. Over the entire operating range it does not exceed ± 2.5 dB. For full range satellite speakers in the multimedia speakers category, such a result can be considered the supreme achievement."

*Harmonic Distortion*

*THD Subwoofer*



"THD of the subwoofer is very low even at high volume, they do not exceed 10%."

*THD Satellites*



"The tiny full range drivers perfectly wins back a wide frequency range, it develops impressive power too."





Fs = 42.95 Hz
Re = 7.80 ohms [dc]
Le = 7328.42 uH
L2 = 3120.63 uH
R2 = 52.25 ohms
Qt = 0.52
Qes = 0.57
Qms = 6.49
Mms = 50.81 grams
Rms = 2.112233 kg / s
Cms = 0.000270 m / N
Vas = 10.35 liters
Sd = 165.13 cm ^ 2
Bl = 13.755757 Tm
ETA = 0.14%
Lp (2.83V/1m) = 83.66 dB 

"The resonant frequency is quite low, only 42 Hz. In sum, with a low Q factor is comparable to the use of acoustic design. Also, thanks to a massive system of magnetic head has a truly outstanding power factor."









"On set of indicators above, our assessment of today will be strictly positive. Z-2300 has an excellent manufacturing quality and very easy to use because of the remote volume control. The sound quality which i am not afraid to say, the highest. Massive subwoofer reproduces deep & rich bass that perfectly complemented by bright sounding satellites. Despite the relatively small size, power acoustics really high, we can say is very high. *According to test results Logitech Z-2300 receives the award "Editor's Choice" in its class.*

*iii)CNET*

"Editor's Rating: 4/5 
 Design : 9/10
 Features : 9/10
 Performance : 9/10

*The Good: *Outstanding audio quality; streamlined, efficient design; adapter for game consoles.

*The Bad*: Upward-firing satellites not adjustable; hardwired cables.

*The Bottom Line*: Logitech's Z-2300s have been on the market for more than half a decade, but these PC speakers still pack a sonic wallop."

*iv) 3DXtreme*

"A set of Speakers is hard to review, because there is no way to present comparisons, charts and graphs. Here is what we can say – for about $110 I have not heard a better set of speakers at this price point. We’ve reviewed a few budget sets of speakers that just fell short in the sound category lacking clarity and bass. When this set came along it was like a breath of fresh air. It may not have the volume or the power of the Z-6800 (which I also have) but on their own they sound amazing. Watching movies, listening to music and gaming is all a great experience with these speakers. Keep in mind they are only 2.1 channel speakers however this set of speakers has the Lucas THX certification – I’ve found that speakers with this certification to be a notch above the rest of the other products found on the market. Maybe I’m spoiled by Logitech and their speakers but to me this would be a worthwhile $100 purchase for anyone looking to get the most for their money. Logitech even throws in an adaptor that will allow the user to connect these speakers directly to a DVD player or game console.

*Pros*
  Great sound.
  Incredible bass.
  SoundTouch with headphone jack.
  Logitech quality.
*Cons*
  Short wires on the satellite speakers
"
*v) Bildochljud.se*

"*Sound Quality [Translated using Google Translate]*
Here we are really surprised. Logitech's holding is not so much from the crowd in a negative sense as we feared. The sound will not be near the B & W's or Harman / Kardon, but it actually costs Z-2300 just a fraction too. If we compare with Altec Lansing, we are actually prepared to say that Logitech do better. The balance between the satellites and subwoofer is better here. You can almost play as loud as you want and the subwoofer has a great rumbling that matches the satellites well. We heard no distortion when the volume was turned up properly and balance, like I said very good.Logitech handle sensitive music and hard rock in the same fine manner. This is simply a cheap alternative that provides excellent value for money. No one style icon, but in short, a good sound for a small amount. We like the Z-2300."

*vi) pocketnow.com *

"*OVERALL IMPRESSION*
I've always been partial to offerings from Klipsch - I've owned many of their products, and to me they represent a very high level of quality. I expected the ProMedia 2.1 THX system to remain the king on the block even with, but as indicated by the ratings above, Logitech has brought to the market the next champion in high-end 2.1 multimedia audio namely the Z-2300."


----------



## RishiGuru

*PART-IV*

*2) MY PERSONAL THOUGHTS*

*Music:* Throughout my 2 years with Z-2300, one thing became very clear; these are very neutral sounding speakers. What is produced by these speakers is very smooth, and very pleasant to listen to. The one thing that does come to mind when listening though is power. Z-2300 is capable of producing 117 dB which is a world record for a 2.1 multimedia speaker system. The subwoofer lets itself be known with its slamming tight & precise bass which at times are powerful enough to knock the wind out of your lungs. The satellites feature a nice, natural sound with excellent representation. If the user wants, they can boost the subwoofer levels through the roof though my ears will be bleeding by then.

I am dealing with one of the best solutions for pure listening pleasure, with a clean sound devoid of any colorings, embellishment or ornamentation in the sound, commonly found in Altec Lansing and Creative speaker systems. Now I can easily hear many of the previously obscure details in the compositions of a complicated music composition, and can clearly set apart all the instruments used in the music composition, thus I am able to focus not only on the primary instrument, which is audible, but also on the fact that what instrument I want to hear.

Even though these are not two way satellites, the phase plug allows the 2.5” driver to more accurately reproduce the high end of the frequency spectrum. There is no background noise with these speakers, and definitely none of the hiss that my Altec Lansing MX-5021 suffered from. The analog input was very clean, and it was able to reproduce the sound with great accuracy.

*Movies:* These speakers are exceptionally clear at reproducing dialogue, as well as action, in a wide variety of movies. Even when there is a lot of action and music on screen, dialogue is never drowned out, nor does it get muddy or indistinct. The lack of any kind of hiss also helps in playback, as the softer, more subtle scenes draw the viewer into the movie. The satellites do an outstanding job of reproduction.

When the action gets heavy, the subwoofer really kicks in. The bass is tight and strong, and it will make a user’s chest thump if the content calls for it. Low end effects can really help to heighten the tension of a scene, as well as help to expand the overall environment. The subwoofer on these speakers is able to handle nearly every explosive scene thrown at it. Never once did it sound like the subwoofer bottomed out, or sound strained, or even chuffed. The ported design is surprisingly quiet, considering in other designs I have heard quite clearly the air moving in and out. Overall, for a 2.1 set of speakers, these turned out to be quite good for movie reproduction.

*Games:* This is probably the area where these speakers excel the most. The satellites are very clear in gaming, and their mid-bass is very present, but not overpowering. High frequency sounds are usually not present in most games, so the lack of a tweeter here does not affect gaming performance one bit. The satellites are able to provide excellent sound in a variety of gaming situations, and the ability to accurately reproduce the HRTF effects makes for a very immersive experience.

The subwoofer really gets a workout from many of the new action games, and it keeps asking for more. In titles such as Need for Speed Undercover, the subwoofer plays a very large part in the action. 

*VERDICT*

Z-2300 is hitting the end of the production cycle. It is the last of the titans which is finally going to take slumber. It has definitely the upper hand over its opponents namely Logitech Z-623, Altec Lansing MX-6021, Sony SRS DB-500, Edifier S530, Klipsch Promedia 2.1 & Creative Gigaworks T3 in terms of performance. Also Z-2300 is the clear winner in terms of performance/ price ratio. 

When you put the Z-2300 in the above equation, everything falls loose. Z-2300 is like a lion among a herd of cattle’s named Z-623, DB-500, S530, Promedia & T3.

1) None of the above sets have the power output capability of Z-2300. Z-2300 is the loudest of the lot and makes the opposition eat the dust.

2) Z-2300 has wonderful power reserve in the amplifier & thus do not distort even at full volume. Z-623 & all the other sets distorts at full volume.

3) In terms of music representation Z-2300 is second to none. Since Z-2300 uses Class-AB amplifiers, the sound produced by Z-2300 is more natural, very well defined & represents the true analog nature of the human voice. Both male & female voices are excellently represented in Z-2300. In contrast Z-623’s Class-D amplifier lacks a little bit of the natural feel & warmth in the sound as found in Z-2300 and represents more that of MX-6021 & DB-500 in their sound characteristics. The subwoofer has tight bass but the overall bass of the Z-623 is not well defined. A system with Class-AB amplifiers (as in Z-2300) will produce bass which is a little less deeper than a Class-D of Z-623, but the bass will be much more defined & accurate and also feel more natural & real.

*For example, playing the track "Chant" of the band Foreplay, I noticed that the kick drums of that track produce "boom boom boom" on the Z-623. Playing the same track on Z-2300, the kick drums sounded "booouuumm booouuumm booouuumm" which happens to be the actual sound of kick drums. In contrast, Z-623 bass goes a little deeper but is less natural & neutral.*

If you really need a high end 2.1 THX certified multimedia speaker system don’t waste any more time and get a Z-2300 while it is still available. If it not available then only greet the new champ of the block, Logitech Z-623.


----------



## RishiGuru

Comments regarding my review will be highly appreciated.


----------



## daisymtc

Nice detailed review. I am not audiopile, Part II & III is a bit too techical for me...


----------



## RishiGuru

daisymtc said:


> Nice detailed review. I am not audiopile, Part II & III is a bit too techical for me...



Thanks for the support daisymtc, though I admit the review is a little bit heavy on the technical part.


----------



## fromindia

no doubt it is a good review with a lot of technical details.


----------



## RishiGuru

fromindia said:


> no doubt it is a good review with a lot of technical details.



Love that you like my review fromindia. Which 2.1 set did you buy? Yestarday I auditioned the MX-6021.


----------



## fromindia

I went to place an order for z623 but it is also not available.They are saying to wait for a week.So now Iam stuck with mx6021 or to wait.
You said that you auditioned mx6021.
What about it.
Is it a good option to go with.
I am dependent on others because as I already told you I cant listen to them until I buy them.


----------



## Geoff

It's a VERY thorough review, and would be awesome for anyone looking to purchase it!


----------



## RishiGuru

fromindia said:


> I went to place an order for z623 but it is also not available.They are saying to wait for a week.So now Iam stuck with mx6021 or to wait.
> You said that you auditioned mx6021.
> What about it.
> Is it a good option to go with.
> I am dependent on others because as I already told you I cant listen to them until I buy them.



I am truly impressed with the MX-6021 looks. These are very beautiful looking 2.1 speakers. The most beautiful I have seen so far in my own eyes. One will buy them for beauty content only. Altec Lansing adhered to the modernist approach and the subwoofer looks like a pyramid with a flat top. In contrast the Z-623 seems to come from prehistoric stone age.  

But our first priority is audio performance. Second comes the look. So, I will stick to performance.

One thing that caught my eye was 132 W RMS of power is distributed to the satellites of MX-6021. If you consider the ratio of the power distribution to other systems of this segment you will find a starkling difference

Logitech Z-2300 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 120W : 80W :: 3:2
Logitech Z-623 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 130W : 70W :: 13:7
Altec Lansing MX-5021 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 50W : 40W :: 5:4

where as

Altec Lansing MX-6021 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 68W : 132W :: 17:33

So. we see in the first three cases the subwoofer gets more power than two satellites, i.e. the low frequency response gets a higher precedence over the higher frequency. Amazingly these are all THX certified sets where as MX6021 have more power delivered to the satellites rather than the subwoofer and interestingly does not have THX certification.

As long as you play the MX-6021 at moderate volume, it is pretty good, with crystal clear sound [You will be blown away by it clarity], but when you crank up the volume beyond 50% it cuts itself. Beyond 50% the subwoofer gives up the ghost & the satellites takes charge. So all you can hear is high frequency shrill from the satellites with no bass. But if you prefer to listen the MX-6021 at less than half volume then it will deliver truly amazing performance.

So, MX-6021 is good upto 100 watts of power and not 200 watts.

On the other hand the Z-623 remains superbly composed at high volumes & there are gobs of bass available. It will start to slightly distort after 75% vol but still is bearable. Here the sub takes the charge but fortunately the satellite are not lost. The balance of power is far superior between the sats/ subwoofer  of Z-623 than in MX-6021. The sound of Z-623 seems to a little bit blunt comparing to MX-6021.

Also Z-623 will be superior to MX-6021 in games & movies. If a person wants to listen to music at decent volume then MX-6021 will be fantastic. At at high volumes they are disaster. 

If MX-6021 & Z-623 costs the same then :

If I have not been in possession of a Z-2300, I would have definitely picked up the Z-623 simply because it is an all rounder in music/ movies/ games. 

But since I currently own a Z-2300 which happens to be the lion among the heard of Z-623 & MX-6021 cattle's, I will pick the MX-6021 since its sound is of different flavor to the THX imprinted sound of Logitech. I will listen only music in them at less than 50% volume.

Mind you, if there is a 1000 INR difference between the two, then I may think again & go for the cheaper one.

The MX-6021 clarity at low volumes is truly amazing.............


----------



## fromindia

A lot of thanks on your quick reply about the quality of mx6021. Now I have the reviews from someone who has listened to them.

But now at last I have found all the speakers at the following rates-
Logitech z2300 - Rs 8700
Logitech z623 - Rs 5200
Altec lansing mx6021 - Rs 7800

I think shopkeeper was bit confused and he told me the rates of z523 instead of z623.
As now I have found Z2300 (new piece) I think I should go with them.


----------



## RishiGuru

fromindia said:


> A lot of thanks on your quick reply about the quality of mx6021. Now I have the reviews from someone who has listened to them.
> 
> But now at last I have found all the speakers at the following rates-
> Logitech z2300 - Rs 8700
> Logitech z623 - Rs 5200
> Altec lansing mx6021 - Rs 7800
> 
> I think shopkeeper was bit confused and he told me the rates of z523 instead of z623.
> As now I have found Z2300 (new piece) I think I should go with them.



Where do you live in India? The price of Z-623 is same as Z-2300.

In Logitech Brand Store Z-623 costs INR 8,500 all included. If you get a new Z-2300 do not even think of anything else. Get the Z-2300 as quickly as possible. Do not wait!!!!

Also when you buy the Z-2300, get a 5 kilo can of Fevicol, cos at 75% volume their is a high possibility of every thing in your house to get loose with the astounding, blow all in your face, earth shaking, take the wind out of your lungs, furniture shaking, window breaking BASS of Z-2300. JUST KIDDIND


----------



## RishiGuru

[-0MEGA-];1587581 said:
			
		

> It's a VERY thorough review, and would be awesome for anyone looking to purchase it!



Thanks for appreciating my review [-0MEGA-].


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> I am truly impressed with the MX-6021 looks. These are very beautiful looking 2.1 speakers. The most beautiful I have seen so far in my own eyes. One will buy them for beauty content only. Altec Lansing adhered to the modernist approach and the subwoofer looks like a pyramid with a flat top. In contrast the Z-623 seems to come from prehistoric stone age.
> 
> But our first priority is audio performance. Second comes the look. So, I will stick to performance.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye was 132 W RMS of power is distributed to the satellites of MX-6021. If you consider the ratio of the power distribution to other systems of this segment you will find a starkling difference
> 
> Logitech Z-2300 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 120W : 80W :: 3:2
> Logitech Z-623 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 130W : 70W :: 13:7
> Altec Lansing MX-5021 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 50W : 40W :: 5:4
> 
> where as
> 
> Altec Lansing MX-6021 -> Subwoofer : Satellites :: 68W : 132W :: 17:33
> 
> So. we see in the first three cases the subwoofer gets more power than two satellites, i.e. the low frequency response gets a higher precedence over the higher frequency. Amazingly these are all THX certified sets where as MX6021 have more power delivered to the satellites rather than the subwoofer and interestingly does not have THX certification.
> 
> As long as you play the MX-6021 at moderate volume, it is pretty good, with crystal clear sound [You will be blown away by it clarity], but when you crank up the volume beyond 50% it cuts itself. Beyond 50% the subwoofer gives up the ghost & the satellites takes charge. So all you can hear is high frequency shrill from the satellites with no bass. But if you prefer to listen the MX-6021 at less than half volume then it will deliver truly amazing performance.
> 
> So, MX-6021 is good upto 100 watts of power and not 200 watts.
> 
> On the other hand the Z-623 remains superbly composed at high volumes & there are gobs of bass available. It will start to slightly distort after 75% vol but still is bearable. Here the sub takes the charge but fortunately the satellite are not lost. The balance of power is far superior between the sats/ subwoofer  of Z-623 than in MX-6021. The sound of Z-623 seems to a little bit blunt comparing to MX-6021.
> 
> Also Z-623 will be superior to MX-6021 in games & movies. If a person wants to listen to music at decent volume then MX-6021 will be fantastic. At at high volumes they are disaster.
> 
> If MX-6021 & Z-623 costs the same then :
> 
> If I have not been in possession of a Z-2300, I would have definitely picked up the Z-623 simply because it is an all rounder in music/ movies/ games.
> 
> But since I currently own a Z-2300 which happens to be the lion among the heard of Z-623 & MX-6021 cattle's, I will pick the MX-6021 since its sound is of different flavor to the THX imprinted sound of Logitech. I will listen only music in them at less than 50% volume.
> 
> Mind you, if there is a 1000 INR difference between the two, then I may think again & go for the cheaper one.
> 
> The MX-6021 clarity at low volumes is truly amazing.............




First of all I will really like to congratulate you on your great review of z2300. Review is just awesome.
BUT as you already know these are no more available.

You were slightly wrong with  mx 6021 as their satellite:subwoofer is 66:68 and it is NOT 132:68.(It is 33W per satellite and NOT 66W per satellite)
And when you say it is more clear then do you mean that dialogues will be more clear on mx6021 or the quality of mx6021 is better than z623.
Because if that is so then I will truly consider to go with mx6021.
I am not a loudness freak and loves to listen at soothing volume.
For me quality matters the most.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Do you mean that dialogues will be more clear on mx6021.
> Because if that is so then I will truly consider to go with mx6021.
> I am not a loudness freak and loves to listen at soothing volume.
> For me quality matters the most.



I dialogs in a movie will be more crisp & sharp in MX-6021 than on Z-623. The satellites always produce clean audio. The highs and the mids are really good and are perfect for vocals as well as the shrill effects to freeze your tummy in a horror scene. This is valid upto 50% volume ofcourse. After that the MX-6021 is unusable for me. If you are not a loudness freak & do not want to shake your house then go for MX-6021.

I will say the MX-6021 is more musical than Z-623. Music with lot of vocals will be better suited in MX-6021. Songs like hip hop, rap, techno requiring a lot of bass will sound supreme in Z-623. Z-623 is capable to punch bass in every track you play. 

Also after hearing the MX-6021 if you immediately switch to Z-623 you will find they sound quite blunt. Every time I listen to the MX-6021, I get a type of sound with a crispy boom. Z-623 lacks this crispy boom and feels blunt compared to the MX-6021. Z-623 are leaps ahead than MX-6021 in games hands down. A game freak will never even give a second look to MX-6021.

After listening to Z-623 for about a 15 minutes my ears got settled to its sound characteristics and I was able to hear the same amount of detailing in the upper ranges of the frequency spectrum as produced by MX-6021. 

Z-623 on the other hand produce dialogs in a movie that are clear & distinct but are not so crisp & sharp as MX-6021. Z-623 may not produce the same shrill effects to freeze your tummy but is more capable than MX-6021 in recreating the explosions in a movie or game that is going shake your PC. Also Z-623 are good upto 100% volume. 

Both systems have their merits & demerits. Both are capable to travel the entire audio frequency range, its just that while MX-6021 have accentuated highs(treble), Z-623 is just the opposite in producing  accentuated lows(bass). A person who listents to music only can be very happy with MX-6021. But if you want a all rounder Z-623 is the best choice. Now it depends upon your personal preference.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> You were slightly wrong with  mx 6021 as their satellite:subwoofer is 66:68 and it is NOT 132:68.(It is 33W per satellite and NOT 66W per satellite)



I considered the power distribution between the subwoofer and the pair of satellites. The pair of sats together produce mids & highs.

So ratio : SAT : SUB :: 2 X 33 : 68 :: 132 : 68

Thus,132 watts are dedicated to produce mids & highs where as only 68 watts are there to produce bass.



taj mahal said:


> And when you say it is more clear then do you mean that dialogues will be more clear on mx6021 or the quality of mx6021 is better than z623.



Clarity & audio sound quality are two different aspects. Better clarity does not indicate better sound quality. This is a wrong perception created in our mind.

Wiki defines sound quality as: "Sound quality is the quality of the audio output from various electronic devices. *Sound quality can be defined as the degree of accuracy with which a device records or emits the original sound waves.*"

So, sound quality means the speaker is able to recreate just the sound the audio composer of the track wanted it to be. No added clarity. No added bass. Just the amount of clarity & bass as he composed in the track.

Z-623 is superior in this aspect to MX-6021.

But sound quality subjectively also means: "*Sound quality is also the physical pleasure or fatigue experienced by a listener*."  

In this respect MX-6021 are right there with Z-623.

The truth is, the more you dig the more you get puzzled. So take an audition and which ever is good on your ears go for that.


----------



## taj mahal

I was waiting for your reply.
Thanks for a quick one.
It seems mx6021 will be best for me as I don't want house rattling or deafening sound what I want is more crispy and clear sound.
Moreover even according to you they will beat z623 in almost everything if they are used only upto 100W and I think I would only rarely need above it.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> It seems mx6021 will be best for me as I don't want house rattling or deafening sound what I want is more crispy and clear sound.



Since you  adore crispy boom, definitely go for MX-6021. MX-6021 at half the volume are hell loud.



taj mahal said:


> Moreover even according to you they will beat z623 in almost everything if they are used only upto 100W and I think I would only rarely need above it.



I never told MX-6021 beats Z-623 or vice versa. Different persons have different preferences. They choose their speakers according to that.

Are you also looking for a good 2.1 PC speaker like fromindia?


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> Since you  adore crispy boom, definitely go for MX-6021. MX-6021 at half the volume are hell loud.
> 
> I never told MX-6021 beats Z-623 or vice versa. Different persons have different preferences. They choose their speakers according to that.
> 
> Are you also looking for a good 2.1 PC speaker like fromindia?





Ya I am also looking for a good 2.1 PC speakers for upto max of Rs 8000.
And I don't have the luxury to take an audition because they are not available here and will only come on order.
If I could have auditioned them then I would have bought and would NOT be on this forum.
Therefore I really want others opinion before buying speakers.

Also after browsing through some forums I have found out that people are really against logitech.
According to them ONLY logitech produce one way speakers and ALL other leading companies make two way speakers (i.e. with tweeters) which are much better in quality.
Also according to some forums logitech uses cheap material and only want to make large profits and does NOT use high quality material.
I am NOT anti logitech but want to spend 8000 rupees on really quality speakers.
I don't know how important are tweeters BUT it seems logitech is trying cut down the production cost and is considered only to make large profits.

AND as I told you that I want clarity more and according most of the users the huge bass lowers the clarity.
Moreover in mx6021 there are both bass and treble control while z623 only have bass controls.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Ya I am also looking for a good 2.1 PC speakers for upto max of Rs 8000.
> And I don't have the luxury to take an audition because they are not available here and will only come on order.
> If I could have auditioned them then I would have bought and would NOT be on this forum.
> Therefore I really want others opinion before buying speakers.
> 
> Also after browsing through some forums I have found out that people are really against logitech.
> According to them ONLY logitech produce one way speakers and ALL other leading companies make two way speakers (i.e. with tweeters) which are much better in quality.
> Also according to some forums logitech uses cheap material and only want to make large profits and does NOT use high quality material.
> I am NOT anti logitech but want to spend 8000 rupees on really quality speakers.
> I don't know how important are tweeters BUT it seems logitech is trying cut down the production cost and is considered only to make large profits.
> 
> AND as I told you that I want clarity more and according most of the users the huge bass lowers the clarity.
> Moreover in mx6021 there are both bass and treble control while z623 only have bass controls.



Are fromindia & taj mahal the same person? Since both have same problems regarding auditioning. 

This answer is quite important since I do not know to whom I am chatting with. Duplicate accounts are quite common in forums you know.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> Are fromindia & taj mahal the same person? Since both have same problems regarding auditioning.
> 
> This answer is quite important since I do not know to whom I am chatting with. Duplicate accounts are quite common in forums you know.



You are chatting with taj mahal.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Ya I am also looking for a good 2.1 PC speakers for upto max of Rs 8000.



Have you heard of Sony SRS DB-500.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> Have you heard of Sony SRS DB-500.



Never heard of them


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> You are chatting with taj mahal.



According to your preferences regarding the sound, I am providing the answer in just one sentence:

"Altec Lansing MX-6021"


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Never heard of them



Good, since I hate them.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> Have you heard of Sony SRS DB-500.



Just looked into them.
They seem to be very good.
But could NOT found out there rates as they are NOT available on ebay.
Thanks for suggesting them.
They seems to be awesome.
I will check out local sony store tomorrow to see if they are available.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> I am NOT anti logitech but want to spend 8000 rupees on really quality speakers.I don't know how important are tweeters BUT it seems logitech is trying cut down the production cost and is considered only to make large profits.



You are right on that part. The pair of satellites on MX-6021 definitely costs more than the pair of Z-623 sats. On the other hand the 7 inch bass driver with 130 watts as found in Z-623 cost much more than the 6.5 inch, 68 watt sub of MX-6021. 

At the end of the war between the two no body wins. It is a actually no win situation.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Just looked into them.
> They seem to be very good.
> But could NOT found out there rates as they are NOT available on ebay.



Link: lynx-india.com



taj mahal said:


> Thanks for suggesting them.



I never suggested you to buy them.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> Good, since I hate them.



why do you hate them.
They seems to be good with 300W of RMS.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> why do you hate them.
> They seems to be good with 300W of RMS.



300W of RMS?????????


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> 300W of RMS?????????



Don't they have 300W of power - 2*75+150


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Don't they have 300W of power - 2*75+150



Logitech states that Z-2300 have a Total RMS Power of 200W. Look at the absence of the “continuous” word. Except HiFi systems, you will always find these consumer audio companies talking about “FTC Rated Power”,“Total RMS Power”, “Power”, “Total Peak Power”, “System Power”, “Music Power”, “Peak Music Power Output (PMPO)”,…………….. and the list goes on. But you will never find them talking about “Continuous Power” which happens to be the actual power of the amplifier.

Z-2300 have a 2.5 inch aluminium phase plug driver in each of its the sats while the subwoofer has a monstrous 8 inch bass driver . All together they are capable to handle 120 watt "Continuous Power" of the amplifier.

DB-500 have bog standard 2.5 inch drivers in satellites. They are not aluminium phase plug ones. It has a 6.2 inch bass driver at the sub. All together they are some how capable to handle 80 watt "Continuous Power" of the amplifier.

Dont go into this false power "watts" game. They are all marketing jargon.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> You are right on that part. The pair of satellites on MX-6021 definitely costs more than the pair of Z-623 sats. On the other hand the 7 inch bass driver with 130 watts as found in Z-623 cost much more than the 6.5 inch, 68 watt sub of MX-6021.
> 
> At the end of the war between the two no body wins. It is a actually no win situation.



What do you will make a larger difference in comparison to 6.5 inch vs 7 inch

OR

 2*1 inch neodymium tweeters vs absence of these AND 3 inch vs 2.5 inch mid range drivers.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> Logitech states that Z-2300 have a Total RMS Power of 200W. Look at the absence of the “continuous” word. Except HiFi systems, you will always find these consumer audio companies talking about “FTC Rated Power”,“Total RMS Power”, “Power”, “Total Peak Power”, “System Power”, “Music Power”, “Peak Music Power Output (PMPO)”,…………….. and the list goes on. But you will never find them talking about “Continuous Power” which happens to be the actual power of the amplifier.
> 
> Z-2300 have a 2.5 inch aluminium phase plug driver in each of its the sats while the subwoofer has a monstrous 8 inch bass driver . All together they are capable to handle 120 watt "Continuous Power" of the amplifier.
> 
> DB-500 have bog standard 2.5 inch drivers in satellites. They are not aluminium phase plug ones. It has a 6.2 inch bass driver at the sub. All together they are some how capable to handle 80 watt "Continuous Power" of the amplifier.
> 
> Dont go into this false power "watts" game. They are all marketing jargon.



Thanks 

It seems sony is using good marketing strategy for their products rather than using good quality products


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> What do you will make a larger difference in comparison to 6.5 inch vs 7 inch
> 
> OR
> 
> 2*1 inch neodymium tweeters vs absence of these AND 3 inch vs 2.5 inch mid range drivers.



I takes a lot of money to produce bass than treble. That is the reason why cheap speakers are generally shrilly & lacks bass which common people express as "lack of depth". 

With a 1 inch tweeter & 5 watts of power you can produce a lot of treble. You need 5 inch bass driver & 20 watts of power to produce the bass in order to match that treble. That is the reason why bass is way more costly than treble.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Thanks
> 
> It seems sony is using good marketing strategy for their products rather than using good quality products



Leave Sony, in our audio forums we joke about BOSE. In our view BOSE means

BOSE--> BUY OTHER SOUND EQUIPMENT


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> I takes a lot of money to produce bass than treble. That is the reason why cheap speakers are generally shrilly & lacks bass which common people express as "lack of depth".
> 
> With a 1 inch tweeter & 5 watts of power you can produce a lot of treble. You need 5 inch bass driver & 20 watts of power to produce the bass in order to match that treble. That is the reason why bass is way more costly than treble.



So altec is using 6.5 inch drivers for producing 68W of bass AND logitech is using 7 inch drivers for producing 130W of bass.
How do you think they are able to manage it.


----------



## diduknowthat

taj mahal said:


> So altec is using 6.5 inch drivers for producing 68W of bass AND logitech is using 7 inch drivers for producing 130W of bass.
> How do you think they are able to manage it.



By producing muddy overwhelmingly powerful bass. That's why I'm not a fan of most 2.1 systems. All they can do is shake the house, but most of them are lacking the clarity of a good 2.0 system.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> So altec is using 6.5 inch drivers for producing 68W of bass AND logitech is using 7 inch drivers for producing 130W of bass.
> How do you think they are able to manage it.



It is impossible to produce 130 watts of continuous power with the 7 inch bass driver of Z-623. I will say since the 8 incher of Z-2300 was capable of 80W [verified] the 7 incher of Z-623 will have 60W "continuous power". 

Since, MX-6021 says it uses 68W for the subwoofer, I guess the 6.5 incher is capable to handle 40W "continuous power".


----------



## taj mahal

diduknowthat said:


> By producing muddy overwhelmingly powerful bass. That's why I'm not a fan of most 2.1 systems. All they can do is shake the house, but most of them are lacking the clarity of a good 2.0 system.



Thats what I thought.
And therefore most people do NOT like logitech.
They are giving power without giving quality.


----------



## RishiGuru

diduknowthat said:


> By producing muddy overwhelmingly powerful bass. That's why I'm not a fan of most 2.1 systems. All they can do is shake the house, but most of them are lacking the clarity of a good 2.0 system.



You own a Z-623?


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> It is impossible to produce 130 watts of continuous power with the 7 inch bass driver of Z-623. I will say since the 8 incher of Z-2300 was capable of 80W [verified] the 7 incher of Z-623 will have 60W "continuous power".
> 
> Since, MX-6021 says it uses 68W for the subwoofer, I guess the 6.5 incher is capable to handle 40W "continuous power".



So it seems Altec are somewhat more honest than logitech


----------



## diduknowthat

RishiGuru said:


> You own a Z-623?



Nope, but I've done my fair share of research and no logitech speakers are respected by anyone who knows anything about speakers.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> So it seems Altec are somewhat more honest than logitech



I do not know. I have to do a complete DIY on Z-623 & MX-6021 is give you the correct answer.

I did DIY on my Z-2300 & posted the review. The set cost me a mere INR 6,800. I am happy with its performance.

I also own a pair of Audio Engine 5 bookshelf speakers which costs me INR 20,000. I am not a nerd to compare the performance of AE5 with Z-2300.

But some just do that for fun.


----------



## RishiGuru

diduknowthat said:


> Nope, but I've done my fair share of research and no logitech speakers are respected by anyone who knows anything about speakers.



Since you have not auditioned the Z-623, I give no importance to what you say about it.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> I do not know? I have to do a complete DIY on Z-623 & MX-6021 is give you the correct answer.
> 
> I did DIY on my Z-2300 & posted the review. The set cost me a mere INR 6,800. I am happy with its performance.
> 
> I also own a pair of Audio Engine 5 bookshelf speakers which costs me INR 20,000. I am not a nerd to compare the performance of AE5 with Z-2300.
> 
> But some just do that for fun.



I am thankful for your research and your opinions matter to me.
Because of your opinion I have almost made my mind for altec mx6021 as you told me that according to my taste they are best.
I am not making fun of anyone, I am just NOT techno type of person so was just asking for your technical information. As from your z2300 review it is clear that you really know about electrical equipments.
THANKS once again for your comments.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> I am thankful for your research and your opinions matter to me.
> Because of your opinion I have almost made my mind for altec mx6021 as you told me that according to my taste they are best.
> I am not making fun of anyone, I am just NOT techno type of person so was just asking for your technical information. As from your z2300 review it is clear that you really know about electrical equipments.
> THANKS once again for your comments.



The answer is same as before:

"Altec Lansing MX-6021"


----------



## diduknowthat

RishiGuru said:


> Since you have not auditioned the Z-623, I give no importance to what you say about it.



And because you've spammed about every forum with your "review" i give no importance to what you say either.

And seriously, if you want a good pair of 2.1 speakers for a reasonable price, this pair would probably be your best bet:

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/promedia-2-1-overview/


----------



## RishiGuru

diduknowthat said:


> And because you've spammed about every forum with your "review" i give no importance to what you say either.



I will appreciate if you do not hear a word I say.:good:


----------



## diduknowthat

RishiGuru said:


> I will appreciate if you do not hear a word I say.:good:



Just like how people from other forums appreciated your review so much? If you want to write a review and have people appreciate it copy and pasting it all over the internet isn't going to help. It'll just make you look more like a spammer. Plus trying to defend a pair of sub par speakers that is only good at one thing, being loud, isn't helping either. 

Logitech speakers do not sound neutral, period. There is no way you can argue that the Z-2300 is neutral. It's bass and trebal heavy and is completely missing mid range. My friend has a pair of it and sure it's wonderful for gaming, but for music and movies it's too tinted. During a movie you have to constantly adjust the volume because SFX explosions are loud as hell and dialogues are muffled and quiet. For music it sounds like every song has a smiley face equalizer applied to it. Going from my old generic 5.1 system to a pair of AV 40s was completely night and day. There simply is no comparison. Sure the bass doesn't go to 20hz and won't rattle the windows, but the bass that these pair of speakers do produce are incredibly tight and punchy. The trebles are crisp and overall the speakers are very neutral sounding.


----------



## RishiGuru

diduknowthat said:


> Just like how people from other forums appreciated your review so much?



I admit Z-2300 are no audiophile grade out of the world PC speakers, but at INR 6,800 they deliver amazing performance. I think they are great value for money product. That's what I wanted to point out in my review.

I never do nerdy comparisons between my Z-2300(INR 6,800) & my M-Audio BX-8a Deluxe(INR 27,500) in terms of sound quality & audio performance. Just look at the difference in price. BX-8a is four times costlier than Z-2300. You pay more you get more. It is that simple.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


diduknowthat said:


> If you want to write a review and have people appreciate it copy and pasting it all over the internet isn't going to help. It'll just make you look more like a spammer.



I believe I have written a good review (maybe not an excellent one) and I want to share it with as many people as possible. At least looking at the comments received seems so:



daisymtc said:


> Nice detailed review. I am not audiopile, Part II & III is a bit too techical for me...





fromindia said:


> no doubt it is a good review with a lot of technical details.





			
				[-0MEGA-];1587581 said:
			
		

> It's a VERY thorough review, and would be awesome for anyone looking to purchase it!





taj mahal said:


> First of all I will really like to congratulate you on your great review of z2300. Review is just awesome.



----------------------------------------------------------------


diduknowthat said:


> Plus trying to defend a pair of sub par speakers that is only good at one thing, being loud, isn't helping either.



I never defended the Z-2300. I and taj mahal where having a chat in order to choose between Z-623 & MX-6021. Learning his taste & how he perceives sound quality, I recommended him MX-6021. Look below at my comment:



RishiGuru said:


> I never told MX-6021 beats Z-623 or vice versa. Different persons have different preferences. They choose their speakers according to that.



Sound quality can be ultra subjective. That is the reason why I always recommend to have an audition before buying.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


diduknowthat said:


> Logitech speakers do not sound neutral, period. There is no way you can argue that the Z-2300 is neutral. It's bass and trebal heavy and is completely missing mid range. My friend has a pair of it and sure it's wonderful for gaming, but for music and movies it's too tinted. During a movie you have to constantly adjust the volume because SFX explosions are loud as hell and dialogues are muffled and quiet.



If you think so, then so be it. But if somebody wants my suggestion I will always provide my point of view regarding Z-2300 and not yours. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------


diduknowthat said:


> Going from my old generic 5.1 system to a pair of AV 40s was completely night and day. There simply is no comparison. Sure the bass doesn't go to 20hz and won't rattle the windows, but the bass that these pair of speakers do produce are incredibly tight and punchy. The trebles are crisp and overall the speakers are very neutral sounding.



M-Audio AV30 & AV40 are JUST OK monitors. Not audiophile grade of course. Also their is an issue regarding the quality of components used. Read this thread: M Audio not up to hype

Your personal quote on that thread :



diduknowthat said:


> I've heard more troubles from AV30s than AV40s. Either way, I believe the entire bottom lineup has slight quality control issues. My AV40s works perfectly. If you do decide to buy another pair I would highly recommend AV40s. There's a fairly large quality difference between the two models.



How come you know that AV40 are a whole lot better than AV30? Can you state what are the quality differences between the two? Have you done DIY on both, cause without DIY it is impossible to state the quality differences?

Remember the OP of that thread was talking about hardware issues in AV30 & not sound quality.


----------



## RishiGuru

diduknowthat said:


> Going from my old generic 5.1 system to a pair of AV 40s was completely night and day. There simply is no comparison. Sure the bass doesn't go to 20hz and won't rattle the windows, but the bass that these pair of speakers do produce are incredibly tight and punchy. The trebles are crisp and overall the speakers are very neutral sounding.



M-Audio AV-40 




M-Audio AV-40 is what I call JUST OK monitors. M-Audio charges a lot($150) for what they are really worth of. I will compare with my Z-2300($110) to order to provide a clear picture.

Take the example of the power output claim. M-Audio says a "continuous power" of 20 watts per channel which brings to 40 watts for a pair.

Dismantling the AV-40, I found a bog standard EI transformer rated at 14V X 2, 1.4A i.e. 39VA. In contrast Z-2300 uses an expensive toroidal transformer of 151VA costing 4x times that of AV-40 transformer.

A toroid have numerous advantages over EI type such as low weight, low hum, low noise and also being smaller in size than an equivalent EI type. 

I was also astounded that the transformer of AV-40 is so awfully close to the power amp board. In order to prevent magnetic interference from the transformer effecting the amplifier their is a divider made by thin soft iron plate section. This design is utterly crap since the intensity of the internal air flow formed under strong vibration may cause the this thin film to vibrate a cause noise. In addition, this iron plate has already started to rust. So much for quality components.

The ripple filter capacitors used in AV40 are made by "God Knows What" KSK brand of 4,700uF,35V. These KSK are famous for getting blown. The Z-2300 at-least uses a known name like SamXon or CapXon rated at 10,000uF, 35V. So the pair of ripple filters on Z-2300 cost 3x times of AV-40.

Since the AV-40 uses Class-AB power amps, the max these amplifiers will be able to produce is 39/1.27 ~= 30 watts for a pair. So, you have 15 watts of "continuous power" per channel.

Z-2300 also uses Class-AB power amps, the max these amplifiers will be able to produce is 151/1.27 ~= 120 watts. 76 watt goes to the sub & 22 watt to each of the sats.

With so less power on AV-40, you crank up the volume and the single ST Microelectronics TDA7265, 25 X 2 = 50W power amp being awfully limited by a sub standard 30 watt power supply gives up. Mind you those TDA7265 comes at $5.7 a piece.

Z-2300 have a pair of ST Microelectronics TDA7296 & a pair of ST Microelectronics TDA7295. That sums up to 60 X 2 + 80 X 2 = 280W being limited to 120 watt power supply. Cost of these four amps is over $21.

Z-2300 uses a costlier external heat sink, so all the heat from the power amps are radiated outside keeping the amplifier cool. The AV-40 uses an internal heat sink, so the heat remains inside the box causing rise of internal temperature. This shortens the life of the amplifier module. 

At least the Z-2300 have a potent amplifier using quality components which later can be used else were. On an average the Z-2300 amplifier is 4x costlier than AV-40 amp module.

After the M-Audio AV-40 farce, I would recommend every body to think five times before opting for a 2.0 rather than a 2.1 below $200. Remember a 2.0 will be unable to recreate the sub-bass that a 2.1 can do.

I will go to this extent in saying that the AV-40 amp components are rivaling the cheapest Chinese speakers available at $20. Use of ultra cheap KSC, LXAP & Fujida capacitors, ultra cheap bog standard under powered EI transformer made by Shenzhen Xingyaoda Electronics. I can find no whereabouts of them in the web. Not to mention the use of internal hit-sink and flimsy iron plate separators which starts to rust after 3 months.

Where as my Z-2300 uses SamXon/ CapXon capacitors & a toroidal transformer made by TenPao. These are recognized Chinese companies who at least have there own websites.

The only component in AV-40 that was known to me was the ST Microelectronics power amp. Z-2300 uses four more powerful power amplifiers from the same make. 

If M-Audio have gone for Yoda power amp then I think the cheap Chinese speaker companies could have made M-Audio their OEM manufacturer. They could have imported these AV-40's & labeled them as Dragon Killer 2.0 and sold them at $40 in China.

I used to think that 2.0 monitors below $200 uses better quality components than an equivalently priced 2.1 system is utterly wrong. To me AV-40 is not even worth $50. But unfortunately the "M-Audio" name is all one needs to shell out $150.


----------



## RishiGuru

*neowin.net*

Guys this is no personal advertisement, just wanted all of you to know that my review of Logitech Z-2300 was considered good enough for the front page of neowin.net.

neowin-member-reviews-logitech-z-2300-mega-review

This review started as a fun concept & I never thought in my deepest dreams to receive so many well wishes. Thanks to all the members of this forum for the support.

Quote from their neowin.net administrators:



Anaron said:


> This has to be the most in-depth review I've read for a speaker system. Great job, RishiGuru. (Y) I think you'll be pleased to know that your review made it to the front page: http://www.neowin.net/news/neowin-member-reviews-logitech-z-2300-mega-review



They are also asking me, if I am professionally interested to do this kind of reviews. I am yet to think about an answer.


----------



## taj mahal

RishiGuru said:


> They are also asking me, if I am professionally interested to do this kind of reviews. I am yet to think about an answer.



Yeah it would be great to read more reviews from you.

Do you know whether 2.1 speakers need a sound card?
Do you use a sound card for your z2300?


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> Yeah it would be great to read more reviews from you.
> 
> Do you know whether 2.1 speakers need a sound card?
> Do you use a sound card for your z2300?



No. The on-board Realtek High Definition Audio ALC888 is enough for Z-2300. That stands for me.

Here is the review : Realtek ALC888

Of course you can upgrade with a good card if you want to.

Which 2.1 PC speaker did you buy?


----------



## taj mahal

I have ordered mx6021 But I would be able to enjoy them only after 2-3 days.
Eagerly waiting for them.
My motherboard says it can support 8 channel audio.
So what do you think should I shed more money on sound card.
Will there be a great difference with a sound card.


----------



## RishiGuru

taj mahal said:


> I have ordered mx6021 But I would be able to enjoy them only after 2-3 days.
> Eagerly waiting for them.
> My motherboard says it can support 8 channel audio.
> So what do you think should I shed more money on sound card.
> Will there be a great difference with a sound card.



MX-6021 is right decision for you. No need of any sound card as of now. First hear how it sounds with the on-board audio. If you are not satisfied, then we will proceed. But not now.

Do all of us a little favor. Write a small subjective review of your MX-6021 when it arrives & post it here as a future reference. Also post some nice shots to make your review look alive.

Remember to contribute to the forum you participate. Like writing your own reviews. Big or small does not matter. At least you tried. That makes you a responsible member.


----------



## diduknowthat

RishiGuru said:


> Here is the review : Realtek ALC888



The review was written in 04' comparing onboard HD audio to legacy AC'97 onboard and Creative Audigy and Live!5.1. Not saying HD audio isn't fine for casual listening, but that review is a bit out of date.


----------



## RishiGuru

*Corsair SP2500*

Stumbled upon some new info on the brand new Corsair SP2500 2.1 PC Speaker. Corsair is talking a lot regarding their embedded Digital Signal Processor(DSP) in the system which seems it to be a Texas Instrument TAS3308 chip.

*Texas Instrument TAS3308 (DSP)*





T*AS3308 Block Diagram*





TAS3308 (DSP) accepts the analog audio input from the source, then converts it to digital with the help on a Analog to Digital Converter(ADC) before feeding it to the Digital Audio Processor(DAP). The DAP then separates the digital audio signal into three different bands:

1) (20 Hz - 140 Hz) --> Subwoofer
2) (100 Hz - 5 kHz) --> Midrange
3) (5 kHz - 20 kHz) --> Tweeter

I would have loved if Corsair have included an S/PDIF IN. Some sound quality are definitely lost by these unnecessary analog/digital conversions:

Currently,

PC Digital Audio Signal --> PC DAC --> PC Analog Audio --> Corsair 3.5mm jack --> Input Analog Signal --> SP2500's ADC --> Digital Audio Signal

If their was a Digital input in SP2500 then,

PC Digital Audio Signal -->  S/PDIF OUT --> coaxial cable --> S/PDIF IN --> Digital Audio Signal

No extra DAC & ADC here resulting in better sound quality. Also $260 is a lot, so Corsair missed an important feature here.

*Amplifier Module*





*Bass driver*





The left one shows the concealed chamber of the sub. The amplifier is situated here. 

The right one shows the the chamber with the port. The power supply is situated here.

The bass driver seems good, the magnet is the largest I have seen on a 2.1 PC speaker. This is the least to be expected from a $260 2.1 PC speaker. Mind you Logitech Z-2300 is worth only $110.

In the end I still think the SP2500 is overpriced. $200 price tag is justifiable where as $180 would have been a steal.


----------



## PunterCam

What a horrible thread. 

I'd have thought it obvious - If a set of speakers have a big sub and little 'satellites', it's not going to sound great. What's one of those satellites going to go down to? 4k? So one only gets stereo above 4k? Great. And what, one big clunky 8" is meant to do everything under that? While shoved under my desk? 

Aye aye.


----------



## Rob Hawkins

What if you were to replace the satellite speakers with a pair of high quality bookshelf speakers like a two way JBL?


----------



## diduknowthat

Rob Hawkins said:


> What if you were to replace the satellite speakers with a pair of high quality bookshelf speakers like a two way JBL?



The subs not that good either. You'd be better off piecing together your own system with a better, tighter, sub.


----------

